
Does Chlorine Dioxide Cure Covid19? - jcslzr
https://youtu.be/pKeBipgDQss
======
gus_massa
Remember: Don't try this at home!!!

Disclaimer: I'm sure this is snake oil, but I'll try to give a comment as
neutral as possible. But don't take it as endorsement. And if you see some
hidden bias, you are right.

ClO2 is very similar to bleach/chlorine, but weaker. Chlorine can be used as a
good disinfectant outside the body, an you can take a small amount. (In many
places tap water contains a small amount, or you can add a few drops of bleach
to avoid some illness. Only one or two drops per liter.) I guess ClO2 is also
useful as a disinfectant outside the body, but I really doubt it is useful
inside the body.

The problem is that the ClO2 is an oxidant, but it will react indiscriminately
against the first thing it finds. (Exactly like bleach/chlorine.) It is fine
to clean a table, or some equipment, because some materials don't react too
much and it will cause burns the virus, bacteria, and even a bug or another
unlucky thing that is there.

In the body it will react with whatever it encounters, like sugar or normal
proteins, antioxidants or whatever it finds first. If the idea is that you
drink ClO2, it goes to the guts, then to the blood, and then to the lungs,
then the chance that the ClO2 will survive all that trip and then reach the
virus is tiny.

The antivirals drugs are drugs that don't react with everything. The virus are
very small and you are big, so if they are not specific they will react with
you instead of the virus. Some of the antiviral drugs bind with a part of the
virus. Some bind with the part of your body where the virus attach. Some are
slightly broken versions of normal molecules, that are ignored by your body
but confuses the virus.

Anyway, hand waving is not enough, the important thing are clinical trials. He
claims that he has been proposing this for a few decades and that it is useful
to treat similar coronavirus in other animals. Is there any study with a
randomized control group published in a journal with peer review about ClO2 as
a cure for any illness?

Even for animals, if it works in dogs and cats it may work in humans. There is
nothing specific in ClO2 about humans. It is much easy to make a study with
rats than with humans, because there are less ethical problems.

Most of the context info in the video is right. But I'm worried that the
important details are wrong, very wrong.

~~~
jcslzr
its already used in drinking water and for packing meat

but most of all is curing 100% of the covid patients that use it

the only problem: is not patentable so not real profit can be made

